# I think Lulu may be sick



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I have an appointment with the vet Friday morning--it was the earliest I could get a first appointment to get a fasting blood panel. I think Lulu may have hepatitis again. She is drinking more water than normal and doesn't stay under the covers, which were the signs last time. I'm praying I'm wrong and she's fine, but I'm starting her on the liver cleanse diet anyway. Please keep her in your thoughts. If she does have it, that last time was February 2 years ago. I don't know if that constitutes chronic or could still be considered acute. Also, I know it's just my weird feeling, but I think it's the ZP that causes it. My vet said no last time, but that was all she ate last time, and this time she eats that for her AM meal. I think if she does have it I will stop ZP just for my peace of mind.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi Tina, sorry to hear Lulu is under the weather, I have no advice to give you but just wanted you to know that she's defiantly in our thoughts. Bella her twin from another mother sends doggie kisses. xx


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

So sorry to hear she's not well,keep us updated


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

hi Tina,
i'm so sorry to hear that you think Lulu is sick :-( i'll be thinking about you and her and hoping that all goes good and waiting to hear what you find out with her blood tests . hugs from me and puppy kisses from my girls


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Oh, Dear! I sincerely hope she's not sick and this is just a passing thing. It's so hard for both them and you when they are ill.

Keep us posted.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Sorry about Lulu Tina. I am sending positive and healing vibes your way. She is in good hands xoxo


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear about your baby. That sounds like it'd be hard to deal with. I hope she's doing okay and doesn't have hepatitis again .


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hope that you had good news at the vet this am. Praying for good news.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Praying Lulu is improving. Hugs.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you everyone so much for your concern! She goes Friday morning to the vet. So far she's the same--no better but no worse. I've taken her off ZP, and she's eating nothing but Primal. Haven't had a chance to start the liver cleanse diet yet, but intend to tomorrow.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

So sorry to hear this. Poor Lulu baby. Get better soon. I tried to call you tonite Tina. Will give a call tomorrow. Haven't talked in a while and Midgie's been sick too. Will be thinking about you and baby LUlu.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

best of luck to you friday <3 i just ordered the hepatosupport pills for dex for his liver issue. it has a large amount of milk thistle so i'm hoping it will repair the liver  will be thinking about you!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

woodard2009 said:


> So sorry to hear this. Poor Lulu baby. Get better soon. I tried to call you tonite Tina. Will give a call tomorrow. Haven't talked in a while and Midgie's been sick too. Will be thinking about you and baby LUlu.


Lisa, I'm so sorry Midgie's been sick too! I hate that I missed your call--call me back at your convenience. We need to catch up!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Lulu had a full blood panel done this morning that I should have the results of Monday afternoon. She also had a urinalysis and just an overall checkup. Although she weighs too much at 6 lbs 4 ozs, he said that was a good sign that she was holding her weight if not gaining. She looked very good visually. He said she had a bit of bilirubin in her urine, but he said those test are notoriously unreliable, so he wasn't going to put any stock in those results until we got the bloodwork back. Otherwise, he was please with everything else about her urine. I collected a fresh sample just as we started out the door. Will let everyone know about the bloodwork as soon as I know. Thanks again for caring!!!

Edit: He said that if there actually is bilirubin in the urine he finds that the color of the urine can be more the color of tea as opposed to the color of concentrated lemon juice as Lulu's was. Which, to him, was also not indicative of a massively abnormal intake of water.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Well, sounds good so far. Will keep fingers crossed that everything comes back normal and it's an easy fix.


----------

